# Do I need to upgrade from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 to update Lightroom Classic CC?



## angelafpp (Dec 23, 2019)

I have an editor for my weddings.  I create a catalog, create a zip file of the smart previews, and drop box to her.  She edits the previews, zips those into a file and sends back to me.   I then open my original catalog, and "import from another catalog" and overlay her edited previews onto my files.  In the last month or so, something has changed.  I cannot open her catalog because it is "too new" to be used by my version of lightroom. When I try to update Lightroom  Classic CC,  I get the message "A newer version of LR Classic CC is available, but you must upgrade/update your system to install. Please check the following: - Please update your operating system to Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 10 (version 1703 or later).  " I am running Windows 8.1 and updates are current.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

You're correct, Windows 8.1 is not supported with Classic, Windows 10 is (and Windows 7 SP1 without GPU support)


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 23, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> 
> You're correct, Windows 8.1 is not supported with Classic, Windows 10 is (and Windows 7 SP1 without GPU support)


Microsoft is discontinuing support for all Windows 7 in January, 2020.  Best course of action is to upgrade to Windows 10.  Even though Microsoft has officially ended free upgrades to Windows 10, there are many reports that in practice the upgrade is still free.  Be sure to back up all your data on your Drive C before doing the upgrade.


----------



## Danielx64 (Dec 24, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Microsoft is discontinuing support for all Windows 7 in January, 2020.  Best course of action is to upgrade to Windows 10.  Even though Microsoft has officially ended free upgrades to Windows 10, there are many reports that in practice the upgrade is still free.  Be sure to back up all your data on your Drive C before doing the upgrade.


While the loophole is still open, after the upgrade it doesn't mean that you are licensed (even though you ended up being activated).

Just to keep that in mind.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 24, 2019)

Danielx64 said:


> While the loophole is still open, after the upgrade it doesn't mean that you are licensed (even though you ended up being activated).
> 
> Just to keep that in mind.


From the various reports I have read, the installation includes the "digital license" necessary to keep using Windows 10 on a long-term basis.  I haven't seen any reports to the contrary.

Disclosure.  I did my Win 7 to 10 upgrades during the time that the free upgrade program was officially in force.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 25, 2019)

I've recently upgraded 2 PCs  to Win10 Pro from Win7 enterprise using the free process and confirm that both have been activated and  got the "Digital license". I've been able to store these "Digital License" in my MS account for reuse in case of PC upgrade.


----------



## Bernard (Dec 26, 2019)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> I've recently upgraded 2 PCs  to Win10 Pro from Win7 enterprise using the free process and confirm that both have been activated and  got the "Digital license". I've been able to store these "Digital License" in my MS account for reuse in case of PC upgrade.


Hi Philippe,
What do you mean by 'the free process' ?
Bernard


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 26, 2019)

> What do you mean by 'the free process' ?


While the free ugrade period as ended, there is still a way to do the free upgrade. 
1. Download the current Win10 ISO from Microsoft
2. Instead of booting on the windows 10 media do do the upgade, mount the Win10 media (CD, ISO) on Windows 7 and run the install setup from within Windows 7.
Your PC will be upgraded to Windows 10, activated and will have a Digital License. The type of Windows 10 (Home, Pro) will be same as the type of your Windows 7.


----------



## Bernard (Dec 26, 2019)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> While the free ugrade period as ended, there is still a way to do the free upgrade.
> 1. Download the current Win10 ISO from Microsoft
> 2. Instead of booting on the windows 10 media do do the upgade, mount the Win10 media (CD, ISO) on Windows 7 and run the install setup from within Windows 7.
> Your PC will be upgraded to Windows 10, activated and will have a Digital License. The type of Windows 10 (Home, Pro) will be same as the type of your Windows 7.


Thanks Philippe


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 26, 2019)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> While the free ugrade period as ended, there is still a way to do the free upgrade.
> 1. Download the current Win10 ISO from Microsoft


Just download this tool from Microsoft.  Download Windows 10

Phil Burton


----------

